# rides in rancho cucamonga?



## stratonian (Sep 22, 2004)

anybody know of any rides in the rancho cucamonga area? i'm visiting and would like to ride but am having no success online. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Mount Baldy is quite close*

If you take Highland Av or Baseline Rd due west, you will reach Mountain Av. Turn right (north). This road will take you up to Mount Baldy. It's about 15-20 miles, depending on whether you ride up the killer switchbacks at the road's end. Approximate altitude: 9000 feet.


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*second the MT. Baldy*

54321


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*I'm Game*

Where is this in relation to San Diego? How do I get there?


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Take the Interstate 15 North...*



lemonlime said:


> Where is this in relation to San Diego? How do I get there?


 ...until you get to the 210 Freeway. This is the general area of Cucamonga. You then head west on the 210 to the city of Upland, which lies at the foot of Baldy, in the San Gabriel Mt range. 

Upland's Zip code is 91786 in case you want to Mapquest it.


----------

